# Couple quick questions on the P2000SK V3



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

For those who've handled/ own a P2000SK V3,I have a couple basic questions... this gun interests me.

-When you grip it, does your pinky finger hang off with nothing to hold? This is my biggest issue with the G26/27, but the XDsc fits perfectly with the extended mag. I am just curious to how the P2000SK is.

-When activating the decock on the V3, does the decock switch also disable the trigger like Beretta's system, or does it just go to DA?

Thanks,


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't all jump in at once, guys. :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't own any of the guns your talking about Mr Spartan but I'll give you a bump.:smt165


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Na, it's cool. I went to a shop and looked at one today, though they only had the V2 (aka LEM trigger). I was hoping to feel the V3 trigger in SA & DA, but he answered my question already.

Also, it does fit my hand.... but barely.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll say this much. Get a gun that fits your hand real good and you will shoot it good. That's half the deal for me and the rest is just practice. Good luck.


----------



## Rivers (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a P2000sk LEM in .40 cal. Great pistol! If you feel that you need a longer grip, use the magazines from either a P2000 or USP Compact, with the X-Grip spacer. This adds a functional 3/4-inch to the grip length, matching the fullsize pistols.

The LEM is an excellent trigger system too. You don't have a safety to forget to disengage in an emergency, and the trigger feel is very good. I'm no expert and at 25 yards (75 feet), I can put all 10 rounds in a 6-inch circle. Not as good as my fullsize HK USP .45 LEM but for a carry gun, that's solid.

For consistency in practice, I had my .45 converted from DA/SA to the light (5.5 lb trigger pull) LEM. No regrets. Leaving the SK at the 8 lb. pull to require a bit more deliberate effort to fire. Adrenaline factor...


----------

